# Schwinn Heavy Duti



## 37schwinn (Nov 13, 2017)

I found this Heavy Duti this past weekend and it’s  in great shape, I think the chrome and paint will polish up nicely. Only thing missing is rear reflector and front Schwinn Tractor tire has been replaced. I pumped up the tires and it rides real nice already I can’t wait to go through the whole bike and I might make this Heavy Duti my regular rider. It had an older paper boy rack on it but I might just leave it on.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 13, 2017)

I'd say you're right, that one shouldn't take much to sparkle!


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 14, 2017)

I have a Whizzer motor kit in mine for a cheap rider.  I also used four of these bikes for parade clown bikes.  One of mine was made in Hungary.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 5, 2017)

Was it THIS one?

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-heavy-duty.122155/


----------



## 37schwinn (Dec 9, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> Was it THIS one?
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-heavy-duty.122155/



No I’m in California and found it locally. About the same thing and price wise as well.


----------

